# Alpine Babies 1 1/2 weeks



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I really like him, not photogenic, but hes super wide and long, with a great top.
I'll have to get a set up pic


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

how cute!!!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh my goodness, he is sooooooo adorable. I want him............


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks! omg the last pic is too small ugh... haha


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

OH he is so cute.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

OMG!! ADORABLE!!!  Send him my way!! :wink:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Precious!  

Deb Mc


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hey JessaLynn.. he IS for sale, and I WILL ship!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are too cute! That second pic is priceless!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

OMG...I want to learn how to take pics like this! He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

haha thanks!

It's patients (which I'm short on) and lots of bribery 
I just figured out the Autofocus on my camera..lol more action shots now!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

DON'T TEMPT ME!! If I wouldn't of just put a deposit down on a buckling I would so take you up on that! I love the black and white! He's beautiful!!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Too cute! love him! :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How adorable they are........  :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah pam, now.. i'm just waiting for the EVEN CUTER Boer babies! NEXT MONTH! Ah, Rush kids!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Next month........ Beginning or end? 

Oh ...I can't wait...and so anxious....to see them........I can imagine how you feel..... :hug: :leap:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

April 20-27th ish.


----------

